# Apaches access_log flooded with ip6-localhost connections.

## GregerG

I compiled a new kernel with ipv6 support, and now apaches access_log get alot of lines like

ip6-localhost - - [02/Mar/2010:17:16:34 +0100] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 -

ip6-localhost - - [02/Mar/2010:17:16:36 +0100] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 -

almost every time someone connects, sometimes just one line and sometimes up to 7 lines.

What is this and can I get rid of it somehow?

I removed the ipv6 support but that broke my iptables that I had installed while having the support,

entire system froze every time I tried to run iptables.

I guess I can uninstall iptables - remove the kernel ipv6 support - and reinstall iptables...

But I'm still curious what those messages mean.

Any ideas?

//Greg

----------

## GregerG

It wasn't as easy as to remove and re-emerge iptables, still freezes the computer when trying to run iptables without ipv6 support...

----------

## sam.reader

I thought the new Apache didn't have any kind of problems like these

My friend runs this thing all day long and he never faced any problem like this.

I will contact him and get back to you.

----------

## Mad Merlin

Those are internal apache requests that it sends to child workers when they're supposed to restart themselves. They're not limited to ipv6, you normally see them on ipv4 as well. You should be able to reliably trigger 1 of those for each active worker when you issue an /etc/init.d/apache2 reload.

----------

